# Orange Cream ? Wine from Soda Pop possible?



## SteveH (Feb 7, 2019)

Crazy question...? I'm looking for a way to make an Orange Cream Soda tasting wine... Not finding anything close. Can one make wine from soda pop? The gal who suggested this flavor is specifically crazy about Stewart's Fountain Classic Orange 'n Cream Diet soda. I know the diet version may not work but the regular sugar version? I see there are recipes for candy wine, maybe my best bet would be to find Orange Cream candy of some sort?


----------



## dralarms (Feb 7, 2019)

Made a cream cicle wine once. Daughter liked it but to me it was not very good.


----------



## SteveH (Feb 8, 2019)

dralarms said:


> Made a cream cicle wine once. Daughter liked it but to me it was not very good.



Recipe? What did you use to accomplish? I did find orange cream candy sticks and barrels....


----------



## dralarms (Feb 8, 2019)

Simply made an orange wine and added vanilla at the end


----------



## salcoco (Feb 8, 2019)

try the orange cream soda. stir to remove all of the co2 make about one gallon. adjust sugar to a sg=1080. ph= 3.4 the ferment with red star Cotes des Blancs. tis yest retains aromas. after wine is clear sweeten to taste with sugar syrup if needed.


----------



## Edward Emery Miller (Apr 5, 2019)

You could try www.shop.torani.com They sell flavored syrups such as Orange and have 4 different flavored Vanilla's that you could add after you put your Potassium Sorbate in. Almost like a flavored f-pak you get with some wine kits. Or use a couple frozen orange juice concentrates with vanilla syrup. The hard part is adjusting to get the taste just right.  Good luck. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## SteveH (Apr 6, 2019)

I did try the orange cream soda (not diet) Stirred until all co2 was out of it, used 
red star Cotes des Blancs and couldn't get it to ferment. Added yeast nutrient and energizer, nothing.
Then added Lalvin EC-1118 yeast. Still nothing  Went down the drain. I'll try an orange wine and then try adding home made vanilla extract to taste or the vanilla flavored syrup as mentioned above. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Edward Emery Miller (Apr 6, 2019)

SteveH said:


> I did try the orange cream soda (not diet) Stirred until all co2 was out of it, used red star Cotes des Blancs and couldn't get it to ferment. Added yeast nutrient and energizer, nothing.
> Then added Lalvin EC-1118 yeast. Still nothing  Went down the drain. I'll try an orange wine and then try adding home made vanilla extract to taste or the vanilla flavored syrup as mentioned above. Thanks for the input!



Just thought of another idea you could try. Use a white grape concentrate as your base for fermenting. After stabilization, add in the Orange/Vanilla syrups from Torani as a Flavored F-Pack. I am doing something similar in making a Black Cherry Pinot Noir. Using Red/Black Grape concentrate for Base Fermentation, Stabilizing, then Back-sweeting/Flavoring with a Syrup made from 1 bag frozen Raspberries/3 bags frozen Black Cherries and 1 cup corn sugar. Each bag is 2 lbs of fruit. Should be able to get it down to about 1 liter.

If you use Orange Soda or Orange Juice, you need to factor in the acidity factor. You may need to add Calcium Carbonate to reduce the acidity without affecting the flavor (1 TBSP at a time - tasting it till no longer acidic). Try 1 gallon of OJ with 1 TB of Calcium Carbonate - Then simmer it down with a cup of cane sugar to reduce it to about 1-1 1/2 liters of syrup. The Vanilla flavoring can be added for taste after converting your soda/juice to a syrup. You may need to add another TBSP of Calcium Carbonate to reduce acidity further. when the acidic bite goes away but still tastes like orange then your there. If the syrup doesn't taste right - don't add it to your Base. This way you don't lose out on 5-6 gallons of wine. 

The Torani Syrup idea is easier/more expensive. The other one will take a little more time experimenting with/not as expensive.


----------



## Edward Emery Miller (Apr 7, 2019)

Another thought on your Soda Wine not fermenting. You may have got the carbonation out of it, but, the acidity of the soda (Citric Acid) was too much for the fermentation, or their may have been a preservative in the soda that will not allow fermentation to occur. Always use a juice or fruit or anything else in your wine without preservatives. I would not use soda in my wine at all. Too much to go wrong. Hope I am of a great help to you in making your wine.


----------



## SteveH (Apr 7, 2019)

Edward Emery Miller said:


> Hope I am of a great help to you in making your wine.


Yes! Thank you... Had the thought of Welch's white grape base and adding the flavored syrup! I think I will try that. And flavor to taste. When using syrup after fermentation is complete and moving to bulk aging, do the syrups tend to change with aging? 9-12 months? I suppose one could adjust if needed before bottling at that 9-12 month point.


----------



## Edward Emery Miller (Apr 7, 2019)

May intensify flavor or mouthfeel while bulk aging. Wouldn't really know. My wife makes sure my wines disappear within thirty days of bottling. lol Have never had a chance at aging any of my wines. Two weeks after adding syrup at bottling stage, wine tastes really good. They say wine tastes better with age. Will have to give it a try.

White wines are usually good for up to 2 years. Reds tend to last longer. I think you have to add an additive prior to bottling if you plan on aging Red wines. Either Metabisulfite or Campden Tablets. You would need to check with another person on the forum more familiar with aging.


----------

